# Calling all bands



## Marnacious

If you are a Canadian band or artist, join up and let us know about yourself. Also visit the MP3 player on the site and submit an mp3 for play so we can enjoy the tunes.


----------



## Milkman

*Tommyknockers*

Hi Folks,

I just released an independent CD of original rock music. The name of the band is Tommyknockers. We're based in Brantford, On. I'll try to post an MP3.


My site is

www.tmkb.com


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Cool...keep us updated on the CD release party...I live in Cambridge and work in Woodstock, would be good to check the band out.

BTW, the links to the songs on the website are broken.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I can post some MP3's on the site. if you would like the rest of us to check out your stuff... I have an MP3 player on there.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/MP3_Player.htm


----------



## Milkman

buckaroobanzai said:


> Cool...keep us updated on the CD release party...I live in Cambridge and work in Woodstock, would be good to check the band out.
> 
> BTW, the links to the songs on the website are broken.....



Yeah thanks man. We had a meltdown and have been gradually restoring the site. I've let the IT guy know about the broken links. Hopefull he'll have it fixed soon.


We're working on a CD release party later this month, probably in Brantford. 

Cambridge? We're working on the Little Big Horn. They have our promo and we'll be following up soon.

Thanks,


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can post some MP3's on the site. if you would like the rest of us to check out your stuff... I have an MP3 player on there.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/MP3_Player.htm



Sure man. What's the process? How can I get an MP3 posted here?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman, the MP# player is on the site itself. You can send me an email with the mp3 file at [email protected] include some info if you want and I will post that too.

Cheers


----------



## Milkman

I'm at work right now and can't convert files to MP3. If I e-mail you a WMA file (around 5 meg) would you be able to convert and post it? If not I can try to get to it this weekend at home.

Please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Not sure I can convert it but I would give it a try. Is the MP3 format a smaller file size? Might be easier to send via email.... I don't know. We will get you fixed up one way or the other


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Milkman said:


> Yeah thanks man. We had a meltdown and have been gradually restoring the site. I've let the IT guy know about the broken links. Hopefull he'll have it fixed soon.
> 
> 
> We're working on a CD release party later this month, probably in Brantford.
> 
> Cambridge? We're working on the Little Big Horn. They have our promo and we'll be following up soon.
> 
> Thanks,


The 'Horn's a pretty good place. If you get in there, I'll definitely round up the boys in the band and come on by....

I have one of those "what not to do" stories from my last visit to the Horn. A friend of mine was opening for somebody else's CD release party there. He's kinda Dave Matthews-meets-James Taylor , and the CD band was kinda Latin-World Music stuff. A third band gets injected between these two, courtesy of a-friend-of-a-friend and some heavy begging. My friend had a demo of them that indicated their music was a pretty good fit with the others on the bill.

Except, in between booking the gig, and arriving at the gig, they got a new screamo singer, and a new Line 6-full-stack-equipped-metalhead-guitarist, and morphed into a screaming skate-punk outfit.

Wait, it gets better.

Approximately 17 seconds into their first song, the bass player busts a string. Not content to finish the song on the remaining four strings ( it was a 5-string Ibanez of some sort), the bass player yells " I broke a #$^#^#^ string!" into his mike, unplugs, walks off stage, and asks my buddy's bass player if he can borrow his bass. Answer: No. He then asks if he can borrow a string. ( I guess it'll be all "played in" by the time he gives it back?)

Buddy grudgingly agrees, goes out to his van, comes back with a pack of strings, and Bass God hops back up on stage, slaps the string on, plugs back in and tunes up with his amp on "10".

Wait, we're not done....

Throughout this whole scene, the rest of the band has been playing the same 8-bar riff from their opening song continuously. 

For.....almost......six......minutes. 

I still have screaming nightmares where that riff pounds its way into my overtired brain. 

They did six more songs. Or maybe it was one more song with a bunch of silent passages in it. It was difficult to tell.

One of those nights where there just isn't enough beer.


Later......


----------



## Milkman

buckaroobanzai said:


> The 'Horn's a pretty good place. If you get in there, I'll definitely round up the boys in the band and come on by....
> 
> I have one of those "what not to do" stories from my last visit to the Horn. A friend of mine was opening for somebody else's CD release party there. He's kinda Dave Matthews-meets-James Taylor , and the CD band was kinda Latin-World Music stuff. A third band gets injected between these two, courtesy of a-friend-of-a-friend and some heavy begging. My friend had a demo of them that indicated their music was a pretty good fit with the others on the bill.
> 
> Except, in between booking the gig, and arriving at the gig, they got a new screamo singer, and a new Line 6-full-stack-equipped-metalhead-guitarist, and morphed into a screaming skate-punk outfit.
> 
> Wait, it gets better.
> 
> Approximately 17 seconds into their first song, the bass player busts a string. Not content to finish the song on the remaining four strings ( it was a 5-string Ibanez of some sort), the bass player yells " I broke a #$^#^#^ string!" into his mike, unplugs, walks off stage, and asks my buddy's bass player if he can borrow his bass. Answer: No. He then asks if he can borrow a string. ( I guess it'll be all "played in" by the time he gives it back?)
> 
> Buddy grudgingly agrees, goes out to his van, comes back with a pack of strings, and Bass God hops back up on stage, slaps the string on, plugs back in and tunes up with his amp on "10".
> 
> Wait, we're not done....
> 
> Throughout this whole scene, the rest of the band has been playing the same 8-bar riff from their opening song continuously.
> 
> For.....almost......six......minutes.
> 
> I still have screaming nightmares where that riff pounds its way into my overtired brain.
> 
> They did six more songs. Or maybe it was one more song with a bunch of silent passages in it. It was difficult to tell.
> 
> One of those nights where there just isn't enough beer.
> 
> 
> Later......



Man. I spent 11 years on the road full time, playing six or seven nights a week. What you described above is precisely what not to do. It's performance 101. Makes it easy for the rest of us to shine, LOL.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not sure I can convert it but I would give it a try. Is the MP3 format a smaller file size? Might be easier to send via email.... I don't know. We will get you fixed up one way or the other



Ok man. Check your e-mail.


Thanks in advance. Hope you enjoy the track.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman, where is that MP3 bro, lets get er posted so the boys can check it out


----------



## ENDITOL

Take some ENDITOL  

- Sacha


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I checked out some of your stuff Sacha, I like it. I would like to put that song you have on the video on the site. Is there an MP3 of that one?


----------



## ENDITOL

Thanks! I appreciate that. I don't actually have an MP3 of that one, it was written and recorded in a few days for the video, I'm not very happy with it. I can send you another song? Cheers, 

- Sacha


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sure, send me whatever you would like, I will PM you with the email address


----------



## Rezdog

*Bezhig*

Greetings from the North,
The band is called BEZHIG and you can check us out at http://www.Bezhig.com No two songs sound the same and they go from lite to not so lite. It's stuff that will make ya bop and think. And ya, we're a bit on the alterNative side but don't write us off cause we don't sound like anyone else.
Happy Times,
Rezdog


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Checked it out Rez, good stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rezdog

*Thanks*

Greetings,
Glad you were able to check us out and like what you heard. We're getting a bit of airplay on one of the stations in T.O. (106.5 FM) So far they've had 6 of the tunes in rotation over the past few months. Hopefully our next collection will get better "spreadage". Thanks again.
Rezdog


----------



## PintoMusic

Hey guys... I'm going through some of the links right now!!  

I'm a singer/songwriter from Winnipeg. My site's at *www.PintoMusic.com* but you can get the QAD (ie: "quick & dirty") info at *www.myspace.com/pintomusic*.


----------



## justing

Hey guys, 

I'm in a band called Last in Line, we're in Windsor Ontario, and yes I know our name sucks..haha

you can check us out at http://www.myspace.com/lastinlinetheband

We're a pretty straight ahead rock band, but we've been playing covers gigs in the last two or three months in order to pay for the expenses of album making/touring...


----------

